# Alle Tabellen aus DB lesen



## 0plan (16. Aug 2011)

Ich habe gerade Schwierigkeiten bei meiner Abfrage. Ich möchte gerne aus der aktuellen Datenbank die ich geladen habe, die dort vorhandenen Tabellen in eine ComboBox laden. Ich kriege es nur leider grade nicht geschissen, mit den DataseMetaData Objekt die Tabellen auszulesen. Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## c_sidi90 (16. Aug 2011)

Du könntest es so versuchen.


```
try {
			  DatabaseMetaData md = (DatabaseMetaData) con.getMetaData();
			  ResultSet rs = md.getTables(null, null, null, null);
			
			  
				
			 
			  rs.beforeFirst();
			  while(rs.next()){
				  tableBox.addItem(rs.getString("TABLE_NAME"));
			  }
		
		 } catch (SQLException e) {
			System.out.println(e.getMessage());
		}
```


----------



## 0plan (16. Aug 2011)

danke das hat geholfen!


----------

